# Minoan Ferries from Venice and also Corfu ?????



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just had a phone call from Minoan Ferries, we have a booking with them to sail from Venice to Patras on 29th June, Not now, It appears that Minoan no longer sail out of Venice.
They have given me a 10% discount and free meals to swap to Ancona everything else the same, Dates etc, we were due to sail back from Corfu but now that has been changed to Igoumenitsa, Ah no Problem, Love the Greeks.

I don't mind as I have sailed from both Ancona and Igoumenitsa many times.


site admin note - moved to Greece Touring form OT


----------

